# Guess who's back?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

S3 - Cervélo


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One cool thing, is that it now has pretty much the same geometry as the R Series. I really liked the 128mm headtube when I had my R3. It's high enough for comfort, but not crazy high like some "endurance race" models. I'm very impressed. Adding it to my list of finalists for 2014 which is now the 2014 Trek 5 Series, 2014 Cannondale Synapse Hi-Mod Ultegra, the 2014 Cervelo S3, the 2014 Felt AR1 and the 2014 Devinci Leo SL (which is pretty close to getting dropped from the list). It's also pretty cool that you can grab a frameset for $2300. Nice work Cervelo (though I wish it were a 100 grams lighter).


----------

